
Show HN: Tarxzf – unpack a .tgz when you don't have any other proper tool - mig4ng
https://github.com/pharaujo/tarxzf
======
phcrva
Hey, thanks for sharing. I wrote this because I had to unpack a .tar.gz on an
older Windows Server build host and there was no native way of doing it (as
far as I could tell). Googling pointed to powershell scripts that installed 7z
and used that, but I wanted something more lightweight and portable.

I'm guessing this is a very niche need, but was surprised nobody else created
something like it (again, as far as I could tell), so I just went ahead and
did it.

